# Lighthouses of the world



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Show us your lighthouses! Please try to give some information along with pictures, such as location (city, state/province, country), body of water it serves, and date it was completed.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Lantern of Genoa*
Genoa, Italy









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gianpiero1966/14534419684/​
The Lantern of Genoa is located in North-West Italy, on the Ligurian Sea (Mediterranean north side).

Its height is 77 metres (120 m above sea level) and it dominates the port, the historic centre (UNESCO world heritage site) and the modern city of Genoa. From its birth the tower has always assumed a predominantly military role, controlling the movements and embarkments which occured inside the port. It is the oldest lighthouse in the world still operative.


Lanterna Genova by Eros Zanini​
The first information about the lighthouse goes back to 1128, the year in which a decree was issued which stabilized the watch over this site. It seems that in 1449 the guardian of the lighthouse was Antonio Colombo, the uncle of Christopher Columbus. In 1507, the city decided to built a fortress: the construction threatened the conservation of the Lanterna; however, the Senate of the Republic donated 200 golden scudos to the projector to conserve the Lanterna and incorporate it inside the new fortress, which was finished in 1508. In 1543 the lighthouse was partly rebuilt because damaged by Genoese artillary. In 1681 the lamp was modernized.


La Lanterna è... fotogenica!!! by andreamigu

Signora del Mare by Andrea Pesce








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8228118380/sizes/l/​
The tower is composed of two slender volumes, overlapped by a square floorplan. Inside, on the perimetral walls, there are a staircase with flying buttresses, and a small elevator.



Genova: Lantena, grattacieli, mont con la neve sopra Voltri by Alessandro

Genova - Lanterna (GE) e Vado Ligure (SV) by Alessandro​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Lighthouse of Little Stromboli*
Strombolicchio, Italy


Stromboli by Thilo Hilberer​
Like a castle rising from the Tyrrhenian Sea (central Mediterranean), the basalt sea stack is all that remains of the core of a a volcano that may have eroded away some 200,000 years ago leaving only the central "chimney". 


Strombolicchio nelle frasche... by DANIELE D'ARI​
Stromboli Island and Strombolicchio are part of the semi-circular chain of volcanic islands known as the Aeolian Islands (South Italy): the home of Aeolus, the ruler of the winds, in Greek mythology.

According to Ernle Bradford in his book Ulysses Found, Stromboli and Strombolicchio may have been the treacherous "Wandering Rocks" mentioned by Homer in The Odyssey.


Volcan éruption stromboli sicile by François CHABRERIE​
The volcano of Stromboli (926 m) is famous for being in continuous eruption since the time of the Romans, with no end in sight. In fact, the fire of the volcano is almost as reliable a navigational aid as any lighthouse. 


Strombolicchio - Stromboli - Aeolian Islands by Salvatore Allegra

Strombolicchio by Colin Hepburn​
However, the tip of Strombolicchio was blasted off to accommodate the small lighthouse (8 meters height) which was added in 1905. There are 200 steps leading to the lighthouse, but if you want reach the place you must be courageous!


Strombolicchio by Daniel Haussmann​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Victory Lighthouse*
Trieste, Italy








https://www.flickr.com/photos/andreariccobon/4899049439/sizes/l​
The Victory lighthouse is located in the city of Trieste (North-East Italy), on the Adriatic Sea (Mediterrean north side). 


Trieste, Barcolana, Faro della Vittoria by Sabatino Di Giuliano​
The lighthouse besides its function as guide to night navigation in the Gulf of Trieste, is a memorial monument dedicated to the marines who died during the WWI. 


Il faro della Vittoria 5 by FrankDepa​
Built on the remains of a bastion of the ancient Austrian fortress, it was opened in 1927 in the presence of King Vittorio Emanuele III of Italy.








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16176590371/​
The Victory lightouse is 68 m height (one of the tallest in the world), and it is over-towered by a dome that houses the light. The apex of the dome is crowned by the copper statue representing the Winged Victory. The ornamental part is completed by the imposing figure of the sailor beneath which there is the anchor of the torpedo boat, Audace, the first Italian ship to dock in Trieste in November 1918.


IMG_2469.jpg by Tommaso Gobbato

Faro della Vittoria - Trieste - Ago 2009 by Paolo Colombo

Il faro della Vittoria 7 by FrankDepa​


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Fenwick Island Lighthouse
Fenwick Island, DE, USA

Built 1859
Protected ships in the Atlantic Ocean from Fenwick Island Shoal, near the coast







































The lighthouse sits just a few yards/meters from the border of Delaware and Maryland.


----------



## Ross1967 (Aug 30, 2013)

Aniva.Sackhalin




































































http://world-of-trave1.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Myis-Aniva.jpg[IMG] 


[IMG]http://photo-more.ru/uploads/posts/2014-12/1417966882_sakhalin-lighthouse.jpg


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

I love this thread.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Mystic Seaport Lighthouse (1966)
Mystic, CT, USA

Never an actual aid to navigation; it's a replica of the Brant Point Lighthouse in Nantucket, Massachusetts, and used as a display at the Mystic Seaport Museum.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

alexandria lighthouse, it doesn't exist anymore unfortunately 








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lighthouse_of_Alexandria


----------



## Ross1967 (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Ross1967 (Aug 30, 2013)

Aleksandrovsk-Sachalinsk


----------



## El Rubí (Jul 30, 2011)

*Lighthouse of Cabo Polonio*
Rocha, Uruguay










Built between 1881-84 and reaching 26 meters (85 ft) high, the lighthouse offers spectacular views of the town, the bay and the dunes at the top of its 132 steps.










The lighthouse is unique in being at the only location that can be seen both on the northern and southern side of the Atlantic, making it an important navigational spot.










The minimal coast of 75 c goes to cover maintenance. Children under eight are not allowed due to safety reasons.









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/90390256.jpg​


----------

